# Callling All Dog Rescuers



## fishee (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi,
I am an undergraduate student working on a research paper on pet overpopulation based in Los Angeles. I need to incorporate outside sources, so I was wondering if any of you are interested in offering your perspective on the pet overpopulation problem (preferably Los Angeles, but not necessary). Please PM me if you are interested, and I will send you a few questions Thanks so much! I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

Sure! Shoot me the questionnaire. I am in NJ , but have been involved with rescues ..


----------



## fishee (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, thanks so much!

Is anyone else interested?? I will PM you the questionaire--it's only 3 questions long, please?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm in Michigan, but I work in rescue and would be happy to answer any questions from our side of the country.


----------

